# Can surf the web but not play games



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

I recently purchased a new hard drive, installed windows 7 onto it and have been trying to play and connect to any other game server other than ones that are used by my browsers.
I cannot connect to any game servers, LoL, Dota 2, WoW or steam servers, nothing appears to be working
I have all my firewalls turned off and require assistance as I have little knowledge in this field
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3959 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 389120 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H55M-S2V
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Disabled


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Since you reinstalled, did you load all the drivers for the motherboard?

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager 

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right stuff but here you go, I'm kinda lacking in the knowledge department for this stuff


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks ok . . Have you installed all of the Windows updates?


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have, many hours of downloading the updates, sorry if this is painful -_-


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not painful at all . . 

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not using wireless, I'm running it through an Ethernet cable, does that change what I have to do?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Just skip the wireless portions


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Max-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-88-CC-8A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 22, 2015 12:29:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 22, 2015 1:29:18 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
What do I put into the proxy address? I May have missed it on the website but it didn't exactly specify and when I entered my IP address and 8080 i couldn't browse the internet at all.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

For testing purposes, do not use a proxy setting


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh so don't bother doing the proxy thing at all?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Uncheck the "use this proxy" section and have it look automatically


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Okay that's done


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How is the game playing now?


----------



## Masimo100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Still refuses to connect to the servers :/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll move this to the Gaming forum where they can help . .


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi!

Can you try uninstalling your Antivirus and then try to connect to a game server? Unfortunately, just disabling your antivirus doesn't always completely turn it off.


----------

